# Sydney Vs Melbourne for ICT Jobs



## najam (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Friends , 

I am planning to move to AUS on PR in April 2015 with a family of 3 people . I was just wondering which city is better i terms for ICT/Telecom jobs . 

I know Melbourne is bit cheaper but atleast i should move to a city where i can end up finding a job .

Thanks in advance for your usual responses .


----------

